# Remember Tinkerbelle?



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Tinks came over for a visit a few days ago. Look how awesome she looks!! Her new-adoptive mom has done wonders with this little girl. She is also the happiest little soul. She loves to give, and receive, attention. I am so very happy for her, and her new mommy, Cindy









Here's a pic when she first came to Rescue. And another taken a few days ago


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a wonderful change in her! You can even see the happiness in her eyes.







She looks beautiful and happy!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I said to Cindy, she is holding Tinks. Cindy is so darn proud of this little girl, and I'm extremely proud of both of them. Little Tinks is her whole world


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

I just love happy endings







shes a doll.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW , I LOVE Happily Ever After photos . Sarah


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

oh boy you can see all the love.. she is so lucky

cut puppy


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Tinks came over for a visit a few days ago. Look how awesome she looks!! Her new-adoptive mom has done wonders with this little girl. She is also the happiest little soul. She loves to give, and receive, attention. I am so very happy for her, and her new mommy, Cindy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This truly is what rescue is all about, I am so happy to see this happy beginning for this sweet girl and adoptive mom.

Yeah, Nedra


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

It's amazing what love can do









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little angel.







I love these happy endings, too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It takes a lot to make me cry, but I have tears streaming down my face now.

Those pictures are all you need to show the power of love and the wonderful job rescue groups do.

Cindy has now joined our special group, those of us lucky enough to be loved by a rescue dog. There is no better feeling!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=320054
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what it's all about, isn't it







I don't always remember the matts, the health issues, etc; but I ALWAYS remember the eyes. The sad eyes. The "help" me eyes. I also remember Cindy's eyes, when she first set them on "not so attractive" Tinks. She lit up. She loved her already. Like me, she saw beyond the stains and the matts. She looked into her eyes.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Well Deb this one made me cry. What a wonderful person Cindy is.







You can see the contentment and peace in Tink's eyes. What a wonderful happy ending for all of you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

A new beginning with a happy ending. Love it. She's adorable. Cindy is an angel.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> It takes a lot to make me cry, but I have tears streaming down my face now.
> 
> Those pictures are all you need to show the power of love and the wonderful job rescue groups do.
> 
> Cindy has now joined our special group, those of us lucky enough to be loved by a rescue dog. There is no better feeling![/B]


I know exactly how you feel. And you're right, there's no better feeling in the world









Here's another pic of Tinks with her "best buddy" Billy .....


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow that's amazing and wonderful!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Little Miss Tinkerbelle







is a testamnt to the power of love. Her eyes say it all. Thank God for rescue moms like Cindy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Doesn't look like the same dog. I'm so glad she's in a home where she's well cared for.










Joy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a difference a loving home can make. I am so happy for the owner and the little one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Doesn't look like the same dog. I'm so glad she's in a home where she's well cared for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No she doesn't







I can't wait for my son, and his wife, to visit. They live in Northern California, and fostered Tinks for a couple of weeks, until I could get there to pick her up. They are not going to recognize her


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She looks awesome! It's so good to see happy endings.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my goodness that poor baby! Was something wrong with her eyes or is that just the glare? The difference is amazing--I'm so glad she has the loving home she deserves.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! What a great rags to riches story. Love nice out comes.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh my goodness that poor baby! Was something wrong with her eyes or is that just the glare? The difference is amazing--I'm so glad she has the loving home she deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just the glare. When I first saw Tinks, I saw a "senior" dog. She wasn't even 2-years-old









She's now the puppy she was meant to be. And, most certainly, acts like one


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

she is an absolute DOLL-BABY!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh WOW!!!! would you look at the transformation in that precious little girl. What an amazing lady Cindy must be to love her so much and bring out the beautiful little girl that she truly is


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> she is an absolute DOLL-BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your siggy pic makes me smile every time I see it









Just wanted you to know that


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm so happy for Tinkerbelle! What a great job her new Mommy has done!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Amazing transformation!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Tinkerbelle is beautiful. What a change. Its amazing what love can do.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Look at the eye contact! That babydoll has a soul that goes on forever and ever. <sigh>


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome! What a great way for me to end the day!
I love "Happy Ever Afters".....
Tinks looks so happy and so does her mommy!




> Tinks came over for a visit a few days ago. Look how awesome she looks!! Her new-adoptive mom has done wonders with this little girl. She is also the happiest little soul. She loves to give, and receive, attention. I am so very happy for her, and her new mommy, Cindy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Tinks looks so happy and proud








What a happy love story, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! What a great story. My next malt or pom will be a rescue. 

Cathy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwwwww....yay for happy endings!!!! or, in her case, happy BEGINNINGS!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

wow tink is beautiful!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,



How long ago did you have this little girl?









I'm trying to get pictures of Coco. She flew to Chicago over Christmas and as I understand from her parents, she did great and is very loved. The family has two young girls (grand daughters) and now they each have their own malt to spoil when grand parents visit!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*OMG just look at those eyes..they say it all ...





















then you see the 'after picture'*



*Oh what a joy.














Well done to all who helped rescue this little one.*



*Even hubby was shocked. He said ..."how can anyone do that to a little baby'........














*



*Im so happy that she has found a wonderful home to go to. She will think she is in heaven.







*



*Well done to all involved.
 




















*





*Hugs and tail wags*





*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Deb,

Thanks Girlfriend....I needed that picture today.

Love you and all that you do for all the beautiful souls of the world.

Suz


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

What a sweetheart little Tinkerbell is! It's amazing what love can do isn't it. This has made my day


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww Deb that is such a wonderful story.







Tinkerbelle is soo adorable.







And I'm happy she found her forever home.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

That's amazing. Her eyes speak volumes. How wonderful for Tink to be in a home where she is loved and cherished.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Wow!! What a great story. My next malt or pom will be a rescue.
> Cathy[/B]










that's what I was thinking too after I saw this. I wish my hubby would let me have more


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

aww.... what a wonderful transformation. What a little cutie she is!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!!









i'm so glad tinkerbelle is doing so well, what a dramatic difference!









it's such a wonderful thing when they're able to start over.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a wonderful thing rescue is!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb,
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago did you have this little girl?[/B]


Steve ~ This was in July '06, about six months ago. She was in Northern California, so my son and his wife fostered her for a couple of weeks, until I was able to pick her up. We already had a nice gal, Cindy, wanting to adopt her, and was already approved. So I only fostered her long enough to have her spayed, shots, groomed, etc. She was still a messy-looking little thing when she left my house. Cindy has kept her on Natural Balance and Wellness. Takes her to a marvelous groomer, and just loves her to death. Cindy lives alone, with no children, so she enjoys spoiling this little one.

This is Cindy's first dog. Rescue was a little reluctant, but I must say, Tinks could not have asked for a better mom. This dog means the world to her. She works from her parents "home office", so she takes her little Tinks with her to work everyday







She has also kept Tinks with my vet, who is very good with the little ones.

Now, back to Coco!!! Yes, we need pics of that little Angel. How cool she went on a trip. Get some pics of the whole family if you can


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My.. those photos sure brought tears to my eyes! The first...looking so very sad and forlorned and all but begging for a bit of TLC... the second.. having gotten just that!
God Bless you and Cindy...you saw the beauty beneath!! She certainly blossomed into a beautiful little girl.
The second photo seems to shw her with a little 'grin"...very happy and contented!
Wonderful ending... no.... wonderful beginning!!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG! She looks so amazing! I LOVE LOVE seeing the then and now photos of rescues. 

I am so happy for this little girl, it looks like it was a match made in heaven. 

(I am such a goof- her photos have made me cry)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OMG! She looks so amazing! I LOVE LOVE seeing the then and now photos of rescues.
> 
> I am so happy for this little girl, it looks like it was a match made in heaven.
> 
> (I am such a goof- her photos have made me cry)[/B]


Oh, you're not a goof at all. You know I dogsat Tinkerbelle a couple of weeks ago. I was fine, until I saw her snuggled against Billy, sleeping. She had climbed up the back cushion of the couch (Billy's favorite spot) curled up next to him and went to sleep. Billy is her best buddy. I lost it. She has so much love inside her little soul. I must say, other than Billy, she is the most playful, loving little booger. As my son described her, "She's just a 'good' dog"


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Deb, thanks for showing us the pics of Tinkerbelle. She is absolutely precious. You can see the love in her's and Cindy's eyes.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, she looks great, what a little sweetie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, what a transformation! I just love happy endings.







(happy cry)
I'm still working on my Tinker Toy rescue yorkie, he's starting to come out of his shell - and he really likes "comfort" - he'll always choose to lie on a folded blanket or pillow instead of just the bed...LOL. When I'm at home, he's usually velcroed to me - or it seems that way!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Wow, what a transformation! I just love happy endings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































I am so amazed at well your little guy is doing. We need more pics
















You've done a fantastic job, Pat


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I cannot believe it. She is so beautiful. How rewarding!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a transformation!!! .... Such a heartwarming story!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I think I see a smile on her beautiful face!!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

What a beautiful angel tink has blossomed into. I bet Cindy is so proud of her little girl. It must be wonderful knowing how completely you turned around a dog's life


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WOW







The wonders of love can turn anyone around.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

What a difference! All I can say is _Beautiful_!


----------

